# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Συνδεση Ηλεκτροβανας καλοριφερ

## wolverine

Καλησπερα
Χαλασε η ηλεκτροβανα και πρεπει να την αλλαξω αλλα δεν ξερω τη συνδεση που πρεπει να γινει.

Λοιπον

Τωρα απο την ηλεκτροβανα την ηδη εγκατεστημενη φευγουν τρια καλωδια.

το 1  καφε ηλεκτροβανας συνδεεται με δυο καλωδια - το μαυρο του θερμοστατη χωρου
                                                                      -καφε που παει κατω στον πινακα του καυστηρα

το 1 πρασινοκιτρινο ηλεκτροβανας συνδεεται με το κοκκινο καλωδιο του θερμοστατη
το 1 μπλε ηλεκτροβανας συνδεεται με ενα γκρι καλωδιο του θερμοστατη


Τωρα η καινουργια ηλεκτροβανα εχει  τεσσερα καλωδια

1 μαυρο - open 
1 μπλε - ουδετερος 
1 καφε - close
και ενα κοκκινο που λεει ωμομετρητης. 

Ειναι  κατανοητα ?


Πως συνδεω την καινουργια ηλεκτροβανα στο συστημα αυτο"?

----------


## stefos1

θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τα 3 και πάλι χωρίς το κόκκινο δηλ          νέα ηλεκτροβανα                                       παλιά ηλεκτροβανα 

                                                                             μαύρο που είναι φάση                                    καφέ (μαύρο) θερμοστάτη  
                                                                             μπλε που είναι το ουδέτερος                            μπλε (γκρι) του θερμοστάτη
                                                                             καφέ που είναι  φάση θερμοστάτηπρασινοκιτρινο (κόκκινο)  θερμοστάτη   
                                                                             κόκκινο ωμομετρητης στον αέρα μονωμένο 


λογικά έτσι πρέπει να είναι πρέπει να τα τσεκάρεις με ένα ηλεκτρικό κατσαβίδι  να  δεις αν ισχύουν !!!

----------

